# Bananas Are Ripe



## Aria (Jan 23, 2009)

Enjoyed reading the comments and tips.   I need some info.  All at our house prefer NOT SO RIPE Bananas.  They  are ripe too soon.

Is there a trick you know to keep Bananas longer without being too ripe?

Thanks Aria


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm watching this closely.  My husband likes them to be heavily tinged with green - I like mine ripe.  We have a solution...he eats them first, I eat the rest!   I would imagine refrigerating them would retard the ripening?  Just a guess though.  

Anyone with a solution?


----------



## Alix (Jan 23, 2009)

Don't put them in the fridge. They turn brown if you do that. I know that if you store them away from apples they last longer. I think I'd try those new Green bags they are talking about.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 23, 2009)

Other than buying them greener and keeping them from light and not fridge, or extreme heat, buy less more often. I can't imagine what else you could do.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 23, 2009)

I like to buy them at green tip then let ripen to the black spots they are soo sweet when you let them ripen.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 23, 2009)

I bake with overripe bananas. You get the best taking baked goods that way.

To keep bananas from ripening--there are forever green bags that help keep vegetables and fruit from spoiling. And they are reusable, too but not forever.


----------



## Aria (Jan 23, 2009)

*We Like Our Bananas*

Thanks.   I am going to try the green bags.  Aria


----------



## shef_us (Jan 29, 2009)

Put them in an air tight bag/container and put them in the fridge.


----------



## Asmodean (Feb 13, 2009)

I eat as many as I can before they get a single brown spot then let the rest ripen away for baking.  I love baking different banana bread recipes, so sorry I don't really have much advice on storage.  I really just kind of work with what I have!


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 13, 2009)

When the get wonderfully ripe I often peel them and freeze them for
eating like an ice cream pop.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Feb 13, 2009)

Storing bananas in the refrigerator will stop the ripening process.  Even if later removed, they won't ripen further.  The skin will turn brown in the refrigerator, but the banana itself will stay firm and not change color.


----------



## les (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,
I agree with Aria about the green bags, and just for info bananas contain more potassium when they are really ripe & the jacket is starting to go brown, my dad told me that, he was a greengrocer all his life ;0)


----------



## Chef Ryan (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree with all of you.

But....................

The best way for bannana to ripen is if you set them on a metal counter for a few days. I learned that.


----------



## Behind the photo (Mar 6, 2009)

Just put it in the fridge.


----------

